# Problema en la salida de audio de un pc



## LuisBriones (Dic 10, 2012)

hola mundo electronico, bueno quisiera pedirles ayuda en que puede ser lo que me tiene tan enrabiado..

bueno les cuento La motherboard que tengo es la Biostar K8M800 Micro AM2, que sus drivers son Realtek ALC655 @ VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller, los que tengo instalados, cuando reproduzco algo, segun windows esta sonando pero yo no escucho nada, los parlantes estan en buenas condiciones, que puede ser??


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

Creo que no instalo los Drivers correctos intente con estos y me comenta.....http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfilepcc/sound/Realtek_831a.zip

Y no se ponga tan enrabiado  con una buena cervesa y con buena paciencia puede ponerlo al pelo es decir " hacerlo funcionar muy bien"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2012)

movido al sitio correspondiente ¡¡¡
yo opino igual que  DRIVERSOUND , son los driver,lo mejor es descargar desde la pagina del fabricante,
y no confundir las versiones ¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 11, 2012)

Antes de instalar el driver de audio, instalaste el Universal Audio Architecture? Ese driver se encarga de manejar el bus de audio, lo otro que se me ocurre es el conector de audio frontal, si ya descartarte esos, entonces el driver puede estar corrupto. Saludos...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 14, 2012)

LuisBriones saludos, desinstala el draiver e instalalo por medio de windows update.


----------



## mesicano (Dic 14, 2012)

hey luis. dos cosas:

1.- ya habías tenido audio antes? ( es decir ya tienes tiempo con tu maquina o la ensamblaste) de ser que la ensamblaste hay que fiarse que conectaste bien la parte del audio bien en la tarjeta madre.

2.- los driver´s por seguridad siempre hay que bajarlos de la pagina del fabricante.  , verifica en " administrador de dispositivos " incluso desde ahi puedes desistalar los controladores.

saludos.


----------



## BassGodN16 (Dic 16, 2012)

fijate que este conectado en la entrada de color VERDE ...


----------



## LuisBriones (Dic 30, 2012)

Gracias a todos, mi placa madre no soporta windows 7 y eso hace que tenga problemas (creo), pero bueno tuve que comprar una tarjeta de audio usb, y ahora anda perfecto.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 31, 2012)

LuisBriones dijo:


> Gracias a todos, mi placa madre no soporta windows 7 y eso hace que tenga problemas (creo), pero bueno tuve que comprar una tarjeta de audio usb, y ahora anda perfecto.


Si no es compatible, yo la obligo a serlo  Que tarjeta madre usas?


----------



## nocta (Dic 31, 2012)

Cómo que tu mother no soporta Windows 7? No entendí esa parte.


----------



## djwash (Ene 3, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si no es compatible, yo la obligo a serlo  Que tarjeta madre usas?



Como dijo en el primer mensaje: Biostar K8M800 Micro AM2


Esa placa madre no soporta Windows 7 de entrada, es decir, W7 no tiene drivers para esa placa madre, en la pagina estan los de Audio para Vista, los de VGA solo hasta XP...

Si baja los drivers de Vista probablemente no pueda instalarlos, habria que forzar la instalacion, al igual que los de VGA...

Esa placa madre no me gusta para nada...


----------



## panama1974 (Ene 4, 2013)

Los driver de xp trabajan bien con windows 7 , yo le intale el 7 ultimate a una vaio y el unico driver que faltaba era el de la web cam , baje el del xp y trabajo bien , fijate que hay software viejos que solo trabajaban hasta xp y se le pueden intalar a windows7.


----------



## nocta (Ene 4, 2013)

De última puede buscar el chipset y listo. también instalar una placa de red PCI o inalámbrica y ver si lo detecta Windows Update (En 7 te baja los driver y todo, es una masa en ese esntido).


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2013)

nocta dijo:


> De última puede buscar el chipset y listo. también instalar *una placa de red PCI o inalámbrica* y ver si lo detecta Windows Update (En 7 te baja los driver y todo, es una masa en ese esntido).




El problema es la placa de sonido...


----------



## keegaNN (Ene 6, 2013)

es común, la placa de sonido, y la larga conociendo por experiencia, se te va a *<palabra innecesariamente ordinaria>* la mother, biostar es una de las gamas mas bajas del mercado, suelen tener esos desperfectos, comprate otra si estas en condiciones.


----------



## nocta (Ene 9, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> El problema es la placa de sonido...



Pero si el problema es la placa de sonido, por qué estamos discutiendo los drivers?

Yo a lo que voy es que si no se consiguen los drivers en la página de Biostar, al instalar Windows 7, automáticamente detecta todo e instala drivers. También pueden aparecer en Windows Update si uno está conectado a internet, ya sea para instalarlos o actualizarlos.


----------



## djwash (Ene 10, 2013)

El usuario tiene problemas con el audio, entonces, por mas que pienso y pienso no encuentro la manera de solucionarle el problema de audio instalando una placa de red como lo mencionaste...

Además la soluciono el problema...

Windows no instala driver de audio ni video en esa mother, y no solo en esa, en varios modelos de placas madre Windows no tiene drivers, ni si quiera reconoce que hardware es "dispositivo desconocido"...


----------



## sentey2000 (Ene 11, 2013)

holas ,  ve a panel de control y buscas sistema entras luego veras donde dice hardware entras veras los perifericos instalados si alguno presenta problemas vera un señal de admiracion en amarillo en este caso debe ser el audio le das click izq y lo desistalas luego mas arriba veras una pantalla esta es para buscar cambios en el harware dale clik y el sistema lo volve a instalar  ,lo pósible sean los driver ,prueba con otros parlantes aver si tienes el problema


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 11, 2013)

Bien, como nuestro compañero LuisBriones ya solventó su problema, creo que por el momento cierro el post antes que se comience a llenar de información inutil o redundante. Saludos al foro...


----------

